# Help With Basic Care



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

We have two hopefully pregnant Nigerian Dwarf does that we brought home about a month ago, our first goats! They had a good home previously but were a little neglected towards the end, so we've been trying to catch up on their care. We clipped their overgrown hooves (no foot rot, fortunately), did much-needed copper boluses on them, did an herbal dewormer (more precautionary because of the copper issue). Discovered they have lice hooray. Bathed them for that, have gone through with a flea comb several times, put DE on their top lines. Put some DE around the pen and in their bedding too, but it's rainy season here so not sure how effective that will be. Is there anything else we should check for or do for them? Any other tips on getting rid of the lice? One is 85ish lbs, I don't think that's overweight, right? The other is only about 50lbs. Should we have her gain weight? Extra grain? Beet pulp? They get a little commercial grain and a handful of BOSS and chaffehaye every day, plus free choice minerals, baking soda, and an alfalfa/orchard grass blend. Do they need alfalfa pellets? Having goats is a lot more trial and error than I anticipated. Ha!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Please read this for lice!!! https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/201...-we-finally-got-rid-of-those-pesky-parasites/

85 lb is overweight compared to 50lb. Is she pretty pregnant? They don't need alfalfa pellets. Just a bit of grain, minerals, free choice hay. Chaffhaye is fine too. Baking soda is unnecessary. Beet pulp causes weight gain -- so no. What brand of loose minerals?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum and congrats on your new goats. I agree with what NDO had yo say, pull the baking soda, give only as needed. Grain, hay and chaffhaye ( good stuff) and loose minerals as suggested are all fine. Herbal dewormer needs to be done weekly to do any good. dont skip..start a schedule that works for you..but do it every week. I would Use Cylence to get rid of the lice..lice will bring them down and you don't want them to have lice when babies are born. DE is pretty worthless IMO and dries out the skin. Be careful using DE to dust bedding area as it can cause respiratory issues.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If you need a chemical lice treatment I would do pour on ivermectin. But VetRX works REALLY well for me.

Agreed, @happybleats - the herbs should be given on a good schedule. And yes DE can cause respiratory issues, but if you are pretty humid where you are it is safer, but less effective. DE is not a very effective lice treatment, while it does deter them slightly, it won't get rid of them...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> But VetRX works REALLY well for me.


Never used VetRx for lice..how do you use it. I have always used Cylence since its safe fro very young kids and pregnant Does. And it works.


----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Please read this for lice!!! https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/201...-we-finally-got-rid-of-those-pesky-parasites/
> 
> 85 lb is overweight compared to 50lb. Is she pretty pregnant? They don't need alfalfa pellets. Just a bit of grain, minerals, free choice hay. Chaffhaye is fine too. Baking soda is unnecessary. Beet pulp causes weight gain -- so no. What brand of loose minerals?


I read the lice thing. I will try the vet rx! I would try shaving and sunlight, only we are in rainy season as I mentioned so sun is a no-go for who knows how long.
The beet pulp would only be for the underweight one. I've started feeding them separately because it seems Sophie (the 85lb one) eats super fast and then pushes her mama (Tutti, the 50lb one) out of the way and eats her food too. Tutti is a slow-eater-tiny-bite-taker. Should I be more concerned about Sophie being overweight than Tutti being underweight? Should I stop being paranoid and just feed them separately and call it good?
I had the baking soda out because the previous owner said she left it out for them to let them regulate the pH of their rumen. IDK how the goats would know the pH of their rumen and how they'd know what the baking soda would be for....
Anyway. The minerals we use are the new country organics brand.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

New country organics minerals are barely minerals. They are pretty much just kelp. I suggest Sweetlix Meat Maker 16:8 it is the best mineral I have come across. 

Goats produce their own bicarbonate so they don’t need baking soda on a daily basis, only give it if there is a problem. 

How old are they? Can we see photos? I have 2 wethers just over a year old that are ND’s and weigh about 50-55 lb.


----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> New country organics minerals are barely minerals. They are pretty much just kelp. I suggest Sweetlix Meat Maker 16:8 it is the best mineral I have come across.
> 
> Goats produce their own bicarbonate so they don't need baking soda on a daily basis, only give it if there is a problem.
> 
> How old are they? Can we see photos? I have 2 wethers just over a year old that are ND's and weigh about 50-55 lb.


Good to know about the NCO brand minerals. Previous owner gave us a bag she had leftover. What about Redmond brand? I have some I bought but haven't used yet. Sophie turned 2 in January. Tutti will be 6 in August.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Never used VetRx for lice..how do you use it. I have always used Cylence since its safe fro very young kids and pregnant Does. And it works.


I apply (for dwarves) 3-5cc to their topline. Sometimes I will take a plastic brush or a glove and massage it from there over the rest of their bodies, but if you just rub it into their topline it usually does the job. Repeat after it rains. That's about it. Usually only takes one or two applications. The greasy residue stays on the goats and as soon as it is gone I re apply. After applying it about twice all the lice are gone. Even after one application I have seen it work.

Works amazingly. I tried ultraboss this past time mine got lice, it did nothing. Then I did VetRX and within a day or two I couldn't find a single thing on them.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

wasdens said:


> Good to know about the NCO brand minerals. Previous owner gave us a bag she had leftover. What about Redmond brand? I have some I bought but haven't used yet. Sophie turned 2 in January. Tutti will be 6 in August.


Redmond is not a mineral. It is a salt. Do not use this instead of a good mineral blend. That being said, Redmond is an excellent salt and can definitely be given to them, but not on its own.


----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Redmond is not a mineral. It is a salt. Do not use this instead of a good mineral blend. That being said, Redmond is an excellent salt and can definitely be given to them, but not on its own.


No, the kind I have is definitely not just salt. It's this one
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014T5G7IK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_DtV0CbSF4Z16Y


----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

wasdens said:


> No, the kind I have is definitely not just salt. It's this one
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014T5G7IK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_DtV0CbSF4Z16Y


Granted, I realize not all minerals are created equal. Perhaps this doesn't have *enough* of something. Maybe that's the case?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nope that is a salt. The company completely mislabeled and misleads people. Look at the guaranteed analysis for the percent of salt. Mineral blends should preferably be no more than 20% salt, I believe Redmond is about 81%. While it is labeled as a mineral, and contains trace amounts of minerals, it is not a true loose mineral blend, it is salt.


----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Repeat after it rains. That's about it. Usually only takes one or two applications. /QUOTE]
> What about when it rains literally every day for weeks? Lol I may be starting to understand why not a lot of people have goats in our area.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Lol it rains the same way for us here — I would just keep feeling their topline and as soon as it doesn’t feel greasy (probably two or three days of rain) then reapply.


----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Nope that is a salt. The company completely mislabeled and misleads people. Look at the guaranteed analysis for the percent of salt. Mineral blends should preferably be no more than 20% salt, I believe Redmond is about 81%. While it is labeled as a mineral, and contains trace amounts of minerals, it is not a true loose mineral blend, it is salt.


Well that's fantastic  How is anyone supposed to know?? I guess I'll look for the other mineral blend.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

wasdens said:


> Well that's fantastic  How is anyone supposed to know?? I guess I'll look for the other mineral blend.


I know! It is quite misleading. That is my only problem with the company. Because it is a wonderful salt source.


----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

wasdens said:


> View attachment 154899
> View attachment 154901


The one with more black is Tutti, 6yo, 50lb
The one with more cream is Sophie, 2yo, 85lb

Back to my original questions, is there anything else I need to be checking for and do I need to be concerned about the weight differences? When I looked it up it said Nigerian Dwarves should be about 75lb


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

Duh:bonk: Can anyone tell me what BOSS is?:shrug:

I'm feeding my two pygmies on a daily basis: 1 cup of Purina goat feed (all life stage), free choice hay and I have to get some Manna Pro but, is Sweetlix meat maker 16:8 mineral better(shy).
Do I give oats? I thought they needed alfalfa pellets.

It seems confusing at times.mg:

Oh I forgot to tell you, those are some nice goats!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Duchesse said:


> Duh:bonk: Can anyone tell me what BOSS is?:shrug:
> 
> I'm feeding my two pygmies on a daily basis: 1 cup of Purina goat feed (all life stage), free choice hay and I have to get some Manna Pro but, is Sweetlix meat maker 16:8 mineral better(shy).
> Do I give oats? I thought they needed alfalfa pellets.
> ...


If you give alfalfa hay they don't need alfalfa pellets, and if you have hard water or well water they don't need alfalfa pellets, but if neither of those are true then yes you can give alfalfa pellets.

I like MannaPro, but yes, Sweetlix is better.


----------



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> How old are they? Can we see photos? I have 2 wethers just over a year old that are ND's and weigh about 50-55 lb.


I posted some pictures above


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

wasdens said:


> I posted some pictures above


Nice looking goats!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Very pretty goats.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Duchesse said:


> Duh:bonk: Can anyone tell me what BOSS is?:shrug:
> 
> I'm feeding my two pygmies on a daily basis: 1 cup of Purina goat feed (all life stage), free choice hay and I have to get some Manna Pro but, is Sweetlix meat maker 16:8 mineral better(shy).
> Do I give oats? I thought they needed alfalfa pellets.
> ...


I'm not sure if anyone answered this already but BOSS stands for "black oil sunflower seeds".


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wasdens said:


> View attachment 154899
> View attachment 154901


Even though you can see that one goat is larger she does not look fat at all. The smaller one just looks petite to me where the other has a larger frame.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Neither goat looks unhealthy. Mineral deficient, yeah, but good weight wise especially if the one that is a bit larger is pregnant.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

healthyishappy said:


> I'm not sure if anyone answered this already but BOSS stands for "black oil sunflower seeds".


Thanks!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Yup.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

If I'm giving them Purina goat feed should I still offer oats?

So far I'm giving : 1 cup of Purina goat feed per goat, free choice minerals, hay, and water of course. 1cup of alfalfa pellets (I have city water and I don't have alfalfa hay) and 1/2 cup of BOSS per goat. 

How does this sound for good goat nutrition. Did I forget anything?:shrug:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Duchesse said:


> If I'm giving them Purina goat feed should I still offer oats?
> 
> So far I'm giving : 1 cup of Purina goat feed per goat, free choice minerals, hay, and water of course. 1cup of alfalfa pellets (I have city water and I don't have alfalfa hay) and 1/2 cup of BOSS per goat.
> 
> How does this sound for good goat nutrition. Did I forget anything?:shrug:


No they don't need oats. Not unless they are in milk, even then only a consideration and not a must.

Your diet sounds good!


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

So do you have to soak the alfalfa pellets for goats the way you do for horses? Can they have the cubes instead? Again, soaked?

Thanks...only been a goat mom for 2 days now


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> So do you have to soak the alfalfa pellets for goats the way you do for horses? Can they have the cubes instead? Again, soaked?
> 
> Thanks...only been a goat mom for 2 days now


No the pellets don't have to be soaked. But you cannot use the cubes. Cubes are way too large and difficult to eat. Introduce the alfalfa pellets slowly, if they overeat them or eat too fast they can bloat.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

They are getting Purina Grower 1 cup each and fescue hay. All the grass they want. How much alfalfa pellets should I start with?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> They are getting Purina Grower 1 cup each and fescue hay. All the grass they want. How much alfalfa pellets should I start with?


Wait this isn't your thread - I'm sorry do you have a reason for feeding alfalfa pellets? Can you tell me a bit about your goats? Do you have hard well water or hard water?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Is this for does?


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Wait this isn't your thread - I'm sorry do you have a reason for feeding alfalfa pellets? Can you tell me a bit about your goats? Do you have hard well water or hard water?


Sorry, I jumped in a conversation. I don't really know what exactly I need to feed.
No, we don't have hard water not well water. I have two (13 wk Nubian and 1 yr Nubian/Keiko). 
Just want to make sure I'm taking care of them properly. I have a lot of questions


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> Sorry, I jumped in a conversation. I don't really know what exactly I need to feed.
> No, we don't have hard water not well water. I have two (13 wk Nubian and 1 yr Nubian/Keiko).
> Just want to make sure I'm taking care of them properly. I have a lot of questions


Oh I see. Do you mind if I message you privately? I can answer any and all questions you have and work out a balanced diet with you!


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Oh I see. Do you mind if I message you privately? I can answer any and all questions you have and work out a balanced diet with you!


Sure! I'm not only new to goats but new to this site. Thanks!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Oh I see. Do you mind if I message you privately? I can answer any and all questions you have and work out a balanced diet with you!


Why can'T we all learn?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Why can'T we all learn?


I talk a lot  I don't like to burden everyone. As this poster is new, I wanted to offer info on more than just diets, didn't want to hijack the thread. By all means, if the poster would like to solely chat about it here and you are all good with that I'd love to inform as many ppl as possible on my nutritional views.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> Sorry, I jumped in a conversation. I don't really know what exactly I need to feed.
> No, we don't have hard water not well water. I have two (13 wk Nubian and 1 yr Nubian/Keiko).
> Just want to make sure I'm taking care of them properly. I have a lot of questions


Hi, Harborsite. Welcome to the group. Do you need help with learning how to start a new thread? Being a new goat owner I am sure you have lots of questions. There are several knowledgeable and seasoned goat owners on this site more than willing to offer their experiences to guide you through the rough patches.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

I will get a new thread started. I am more than happy to talk on the forum so all can learn some things. Ill get a new thread started shortly...learning the ropes


----------

